# bata de cola



## francisgranada

Hola a todos,

Come si potrebbe tradurre la "bata de cola" in italiano nel seguente contesto: 

La luna viene esta noche 
con negra _bata de cola_
y el toro la está esperando ...

Aclaración:

Con l'aiuto di dizionari ho capito più o meno il senso, sarebbe una "vestaglia con coda", ma cerco un termine italiano "utilzzabile" nella traduzione della canzone "El toro y la luna". Forse estiste qualche analogia, anche se non necessariamente una traduzione letterale ...

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## 0scar

Quizás_ abito con coda,_ _abito da sera o abito ispanico._


----------



## Estopa

Posso immaginare che il termine sia anche comune in italiano:

Vedi qui.

Qui viene definito come "abito con lo strascico"


----------



## Tomby

Questo è una "bata de cola". Le foto possono aiutare.


----------



## ursu-lab

Estopa said:


> Posso immaginare che il termine sia anche comune in italiano:
> 
> Vedi qui.
> 
> Qui viene definito come "abito con lo strascico"



L'abito lunghissimo che si *trasci*na per terra, come l'abito da sposa bianco e tradizionale, ha lo "*strascico*".


----------



## Massimo_m

Ma per "bata de cola" si intende qualsiasi abito elegante con lo strascico o solo la tipica veste andalusa? 
Nel primo caso, tradurrei semplicemente con "abito lungo" ("abito con lo strascico" fa perdere il ritmo secco e breve del verso); nel secondo, per non far perdere al lettore italiano la specificità del capo, farei un riferimento chiaro all'Andalusia o al flamenco. Ad esempio "con la sua veste andalusa"  o "col suo abito per flamenco".

La traduzione sarebbe quindi:
La luna viene questa notte 
con la sua veste andalusa (oppure "con il suo abito lungo")
e il toro la sta aspettando...
Cose ne pensi?


----------



## 0scar

Solo el vestido andaluz.


----------



## Neuromante

Añado una consideración al comentario de Óscar:
"Bata" se traduce como "accapatoio". La imagen de un *accapatoio* negro y con cola es lo bastante surrealista como para desechar que pueda referirse a un _abito_ cualquiera.
Sólo queda la opción del traje sevillano.


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie a tutti per la partecipazione nel tema ed anche per i link (le belle foto) così riesco ad immaginare meglio l'atmosfera romantica ed un po' irreale, quando _el pobre torito enamorado espera la Luna _...  

Ho guardato un po' anche l'etimologia di _bata_. Pare che sia _bata_ che la parola italiana _ovatta_ provengono del francese _ouate_, che alla fine proviene da qualche lingua orientale, non specificata. Allora la traduzione letterale sarebbe _ovatta di coda_  (che ovviamente non va bene).



Massimo_m said:


> ...Nel primo caso, tradurrei semplicemente con "abito lungo" ("abito con lo strascico" fa perdere il ritmo secco e breve del verso); nel secondo, per non far perdere al lettore italiano la specificità del capo, farei un riferimento chiaro all'Andalusia o al flamenco. Ad esempio "con la sua veste andalusa" o "col suo abito per flamenco".
> 
> La traduzione sarebbe quindi:
> La luna viene questa notte
> con la sua veste andalusa (oppure "con il suo abito lungo")
> e il toro la sta aspettando...
> Cose ne pensi?


 
L_'abito lungo_ va meglio secondo me perché la _veste andalusa_ mi suona un po' "esplicativo" (come se fosse un _terminus technicus_). 

Ho pensato anche di non tradurre la parola _bata_, e poi dare una spiegazione precisa sotto il testo, cioè:

La luna viene questa notte (o _stanotte_)
con la nera _bata di coda_ (o _con coda_)
e il toro la sta aspettando...

Cosa ne dite, non suona molto "forzatamente" così?



Neuromante said:


> ..."Bata" se traduce como "accapatoio". La imagen de un *accapatoio* negro y con cola es lo bastante surrealista como para desechar que pueda referirse a un _abito_ cualquiera...


 
Potrebbe essere una soluzione, ma nel dato contesto non mi suona assai "liscio": 

La luna viene questa notte 
con _l'accapatoio nero con coda ..._


----------



## Neuromante

Non una soluzione, ti stavo diciendo che sarebbe impossibile tradurlo come "abito con la coda".

Una "bata" (Senza la agiunta di "de cola") corrisponde a uno accapatoio di ovatta. Non si può tradurre col dizzionario in mano perche vene un assurdo.


Io lascerei "*bata de cola*", visto che si traterebbe di un abito regionale.


----------



## francisgranada

Neuromante said:


> Non una soluzione, ti stavo diciendo che sarebbe impossibile tradurlo come "abito con la coda".
> 
> Una "bata" (Senza la agiunta di "de cola") corrisponde a uno accapatoio di ovatta. Non si può tradurre col dizzionario in mano perche vene un assurdo.
> 
> Io lascerei "*bata de cola*", visto che si traterebbe di un abito regionale.


 
Ho capito.


----------



## Massimo_m

francisgranada said:


> Grazie a tutti per la partecipazione nel tema ed anche per i link (le belle foto)


E' un piacere 


francisgranada said:


> L_'abito lungo_ va meglio secondo me perché la _veste andalusa_ mi suona un po' "esplicativo" (come se fosse un _terminus technicus_).
> La luna viene questa notte (o _stanotte_)
> con la nera _bata di coda_ (o _con coda_)
> e il toro la sta aspettando...
> La luna viene questa notte
> con _l'accapatoio nero con coda ..._



Partirei dal fatto, che ormai possiamo dare per consolidato grazie ai contributi di diversi amici spagnoli, che la bata de cola sia il tipico vestito andaluso. Mi piacerebbe che la traduzione metta il lettore italiano in grado di cogliere appieno questo referente, con tutto il mondo di richiami al fascino gitano, al ballo flamenco, al  mistero e alla proverbiale passionalità sivigliana che a quest'abito s'accompagna.
Mi pare che espressioni come "bata di coda" o "accapatoio con coda"- per quanto, naturalmente, in una poesia possano avere pieno spazio - non evochino però quel mondo andaluso di cui parlavo.
Suggerivo "veste andalusa" per unire la brevità del verso al senso (e, per il poco che può valere, a me continua a sembrare la traduzione migliore e non eccessivamente tecnica ); se però non ti piace, si può sostituire con "abito / veste da flamenco" che in italiano, e credo anche in spagnolo, richiama immediatamente il capo  di cui parliamo, oppure con qualunque altra immagine o descrizione che rimandi fedelmente alla "bata de cola".


----------



## Larroja

Se proprio lo vogliamo tradurre, allora concordo con Massimo_m: 



Massimo_m said:


> abito / veste da flamenco"


----------



## honeyheart

Larroja said:


> "abito flamenco"


Me parece la mejor opción. 



P.D.: 





francisgranada said:


> ... quando _el pobre torito enamorado espera *a* la Luna_


----------

